# question about utility sink (actually faucet/sprayer install)



## TimTheWiner (Jul 13, 2012)

So I came across this on ebay and being that I am trying to keep this a fairly low cost project, it seems just what I am looking for:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251107131878

Anyway, I just redid my bathroom and installed the toilet, sink, and faucet myself so I feel fairly comfortable putting a utility sink in the basement to make less trips up/down stairs when cleaning equipment, however I am not sure of my best way to get water to the faucet. I was planning on branching off my washing machine hookup (assuming they sell some kind of splitters or something) and draining on the same place as well. My main concern is that when I installed the bathroom faucet, the copper pipes and valves were already in place to easily connect the screw-on hoses. I really don't want to learn how to solder copper pipes or have to run new hard lines, so does it seem like there is any easy way I could branch of this washing machine hookup with some kind of couplers or something to run to the new faucet? If I put the sink right next to the washing machine it will end up being about a 5' length I would say. Any input is greatly appreciated. Here are a few pics of what I have to work with.


----------



## rodo (Jul 14, 2012)

If you want to use a hose they make a Y splitter. Can be found in the garden department at Wally World.(or any other big box store)

That sprayer looks nice but make sure the end comes off so you can attach some sort of pipe or tube.
This one would be better for cleaning carboys and bottles (after the head is removed and replaced with a tube)



http://www.ebay.com/itm/T-S-BRASS-WORKS-PRE-RINSE-COMMERCIAL-SPRAYER-B-957-NEW-/140798483653?pt=US_Faucets&hash=item20c83e5cc5

This also looks like a good deal however I have no personal experience with it and can not be sure how the rinse head is attached.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-RINSE-FAUCET-ASSEMBLY-KROWNE-17-202W-DECK-MOUNT-/221070618494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3378d5ef7e

Twistedvine is a plumber perhaps he will see this and weigh in or you could PM him.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool, I didn't see those two prior, but I was searching pre-rinse "sprayer" not faucet. It would be nice if there was simply some kind of coupler that could bring me from that hose size connection to the size that would be normally coming out of the copper pipe/valve under a sink (I think 3/8" or 1/2"). Only thing is I am not 100% sure of the necessity of removing the head for a pipe/tube?? Is the spray area too large to easily clean carboys/bottles? For the most part my kitchen sink sprayer seems to do the job, so I figured the larger sprayer would be an upgrade.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jul 14, 2012)

If indeed that is a garden hose size, then maybe I am in luck. I found this which I could run from a Y splitter as you mentioned. http://fittingsandadapters.com/swivfemgarho.html
Or, I could run a real garden house to the sink and then convert the size with this? http://fittingsandadapters.com/garhosad1.html


----------



## Duster (Jul 14, 2012)

yes, they should be standard hose hookups, and yes you should be able to drain into the same line as the washer. Keep in mind the the drain will need a trap in it so that you do not get sewer gasses backing up into the basement.


----------



## rodo (Jul 14, 2012)

> Only thing is I am not 100% sure of the necessity of removing the head
> for a pipe/tube?? Is the spray area too large to easily clean carboys/bottles?
> For the most part my kitchen sink sprayer seems to do the job, so I figured the
> larger sprayer would be an upgrade.


The spray head on those prerinse's are designed to clean the outside of things, in particular restaurants use them to rinse dishes before they put them in the dishwasher. As wine makers we are most interested in cleaning the inside of things like carboys and bottles.




I use the standard hand held sprayer in the background to clean the outside of stuff.
Important 
I had to go check this the threads on the end of the prerinse head (where the tube is threaded in ) are 5/8-27 uns which are not a common size (except in faucets) I brazed the tube into the end of the pipe that I cut off the origional spray head.


----------



## rodo (Jul 14, 2012)

There is also the Buon Vino Spray Wand that does the same thing for alot less money.

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/buon-vino-spray-wand.html

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8EBwMCWpZU[/ame]

I think this is what Runningwolf uses.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 14, 2012)

For a tie in to the copper, have you checked out the solderless fitting. I've used them on plastic lines and they have held up plus they are removable. I wouldn't think the connection would last as long as a true soldered joint but its way easier then sweeting a joint.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 14, 2012)

I do have one Rod and use it almost everyday for different tasks. For less than $15 it is awesome.


----------



## Dugger (Jul 14, 2012)

I think for wine making purposes the old fashioned sediment faucets are more functional than the new single taps since the threaded ends allow you to easily attach various washing tools. 
You can have both if you wish - the one you want plus a sediment faucet off to the side - this would require some pipe work but it is quite simple and would be worth it in the long term.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jul 14, 2012)

Sweet I am glad this thread has gotten such insightful replies. I am tempted to go with that Buon Viko sprayer maybe in addition to a pre-rinse unit if I have room for two faucets on the sink?? I think a regular faucet would come in handy in case I do need to use the sink for laundry at some point as well.

I currently own a two family house and don't know that I'll be living here more than a few years so I am apprehensive to our the money into anything I can't take with me when I move.


----------

